# Some people don't deserve skylines..!!



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

People like this bellend give skylines a bad name, what a brilliant place to launch your car and test your 1/4 times....

I'm glad my kids aren't living down this street.

If the owner is on here you my friend are a pr*ck...:banned:


BFcwNARPL7I&feature


----------



## DanVspec (Mar 5, 2007)

definite clue in the video poster name there lol


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

Yep all the clues lead to one person. A bit silly posting that up on Youtube and so easily traceable.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

We've all done silly things, but come on, on a residential street lined with cars!? :chairshot

:lamer:


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Beautiful looking car though.


----------



## r33 gtr v spec (Jul 12, 2008)

needs banning for life, before they take a life.

do police look at you tube vids ??? if not this is why they should


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Clean looking car!
If the owner is on here, be aware you numpty (lucky no one or a pet walked out in front of you whilst you were showing off), This has been posted on a couple of other public car forums and several people have sent the link to the local boys in blue
Hope they get you


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

What a prat! Anyone could have walked onto the road and would have had no chance


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

The guy with that username on here drives a red R35 so maybe just a coincidence with the name?


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

G18RST said:


> Beautiful looking car though.


:chuckle:


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

SKYLINE R33 GTR LM IFTY'S LE MANNS LTD EDITION VSPEC - YouTube 

That ones worse!


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> The guy with that username on here drives a red R35 so maybe just a coincidence with the name?


Try the name of the guy that posted it (Bigman)


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

2nd February 2012, 08:00 PM #10 (permalink)
Bigman
Bigman is Broke!!!!!
GTR Register User

Join Date: Apr 2010
Location: birmingham
Posts: 422
R33 GTR LEMANNS EDITION 
Mint Condition
650 BHP
CE28 Alloys
£42,000 Worth of Invoices 
Taxed + Mot'd
One off Interior In The Lemanns Colours
£19500 is the price

PM If Interested Mate
__________________

Sound familiar?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

andyR43 said:


> Sound familiar?


Just picked up on the name *ifty*


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Should ban them for just sounding like complete chavs, let alone their behaviour on the roads.


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

They're truly from the shallow end of the gene pool.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Ifty - Hmmmm I wonder if he's the guy that used to do resprays, quite well known & respected on the FTOOC when I had one (couple of years ago now) - Have a look for Ifty's Fireblade burnout too, looks like the same street. The guy in the second video is quick enough to shout at someone (his kids?) to get out of the road, what about Joe Bloggs crossing the road? ****ing idiots.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

andyR43 said:


> 2nd February 2012, 08:00 PM #10 (permalink)
> Bigman
> Bigman is Broke!!!!!
> GTR Register User
> ...



it rings the bell :chairshotuke:


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

lol birmingham 

where's emil? :chuckle:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

It wasn't me  - but i do know who it is and, just to confirm, it is NOT the person under the username "Ifty" here,and he does not do body work as far as I am aware either


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Yay! I'll bring the pitchforks and torches :chuckle:


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Initial P! said:


> Yay! I'll bring the pitchforks and torches :chuckle:


:chuckle:


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

What a [email protected]&£ing tit. Yeah drive fast in your car, but for godsake not in a built up area like that. It's idiots like that the give car lovers a bad name and end up with the label "boy racers". This guy needs a serious taking to by someone. We all make stupid mistakes sometimes and this could just be one of those. But without someone telling him, he may think its ok. Just very lucky a kid did not walk out. Glad I don't live by this bellend. :chairshot


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

That kinda sums up the 'UK Jap car scene'

No where can I get 20 inch knock-off versions of them wheels??


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

SklyaFett said:


> What a [email protected]&£ing tit. Yeah drive fast in your car, but for godsake not in a built up area like that. It's idiots like that the give car lovers a bad name and end up with the label "boy racers". This guy needs a serious taking to by someone. We all make stupid mistakes sometimes and this could just be one of those. But without someone telling him, he may think its ok. Just very lucky a kid did not walk out. Glad I don't live by this bellend. :chairshot


What really does it for me is that this is why every single small street around me is lined with speed bumps. Speed bumps that my car scrapes over (not that low) and speed bumps that cost the council fortunes to put in. If people had a little restraint around resedential areas, we now wouldn't have to have roads like mountain ranges. I only give my car the beans when I see that black line in the white circle, and even then I'm pretty careful about it when the areas build back up.


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

such a waste of a 33 gtr lm


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

its not the stupidity of the driving that amazes me (although the guy is obviously a pure breed idiot) its the muppets putting it up online thinking its cool, i really hope pc plod see's this and does them for reckless driving or driving without due care and attention or something.


tib


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

shocking really that some people think it is right to do that in a built up area... its not on


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Well of course it had to be in a built up area, the same reason why most people here want big bright paint work and carbon carnards stuck on their bumpers, it's about getting attention and being "big".


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Sent to a mate who works in the met


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Mikeydinho said:


> Sent to a mate who works in the met


:thumbsup::thumbsup::clap::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

yeh report it hope he gets done for that!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah,stone him ! torture him ! hang him ! drown him ! burn him ! kill him !

Take his car, smash it ! burn it ! crush it !


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL @ this thread

Mikey, nobody likes a grass!!

Thank f**k I didn't have you in my class at school, every 2 minutes would have been, "Miss, miss, Max Boost is flicking bogies at me", or "Miss, miss, Max Boost nicked my packed lunch".


----------



## Profile (Jan 4, 2012)

asiasi said:


> Yeah,stone him ! torture him ! hang him ! drown him ! burn him ! kill him !
> 
> Take his car, smash it ! burn it ! crush it !


You've gone way too far this time. How could you possibly suggest someone does that to a Skyline.:chuckle:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Max Boost said:


> LOL @ this thread
> 
> Mikey, nobody likes a grass!!
> 
> Thank f**k I didn't have you in my class at school, every 2 minutes would have been, "Miss, miss, Max Boost is flicking bogies at me", or "Miss, miss, Max Boost nicked my packed lunch".


Nobody likes a grass...thats true but in this case he could've killed someone! Narrow street like that which houses either side.

Prevention is better than cure!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Max Boost said:


> LOL @ this thread
> 
> Mikey, nobody likes a grass!!
> 
> Thank f**k I didn't have you in my class at school, every 2 minutes would have been, "Miss, miss, Max Boost is flicking bogies at me", or "Miss, miss, Max Boost nicked my packed lunch".


Christ I thought you'd died!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Max Boost said:


> LOL @ this thread
> 
> Mikey, nobody likes a grass!!
> 
> Thank f**k I didn't have you in my class at school, every 2 minutes would have been, "Miss, miss, Max Boost is flicking bogies at me", or "Miss, miss, Max Boost nicked my packed lunch".


Its not about being a grass, its about being sick of planks like this who think its ok to do that. Kid walks out........bang dead, no respect for other people. And if I was to tell of a story how something like this happen maybe doing this would prevert it from happening to someone else. Have some respect, this is something we would expect from a saxo owner.

And to be honest Max Boost....go **** yourself ill do what I like.
Mikey


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Christ I thought you'd died!


Bet you were disappointed


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Mikeydinho said:


> Its not about being a grass, its about being sick of planks like this who think its ok to do that. Kid walks out........bang dead, no respect for other people. And if I was to tell of a story how something like this happen maybe doing this would prevert it from happening to someone else. Have some respect, this is something we would expect from a saxo owner.
> 
> And to be honest Max Boost....go **** yourself ill do what I like.
> Mikey


You have my full support here mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

sw20GTS said:


> You have my full support here mate. :thumbsup:


+1 if that bellend done it down my road and hit my little girl, he would not be going to jail, I would be.

That driving is just stupid and if I had a mate in the met I'd do the same sorry. And Im defo no grass.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Two words for the driver & his mates egging him on ...

""F**king Tw*ts"


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

surley if this is a member on here they should be ejected, having someone like this associated with the club can only hurt us (as a club)

im not a grass but theres a difference between snitching to the teacher about a kid picking on you at school and a idiot endangering peoples lifes who needs his licience revoking. all just my opinion of course, but if the worst happened a kid got hit and killed would idots like mb be so quick to say dont grass?????


tib


----------



## JGTJP (Mar 17, 2011)

I like this video a lot, it reminds me to be grateful of the fact that I moved away from UK...


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

JGTJP said:


> I like this video a lot, it reminds me to be grateful of the fact that I moved away from UK...


 Problem is mate you can find idiots anywere in the world


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

MrGT said:


> surley if this is a member on here they should be ejected, having someone like this associated with the club can only hurt us (as a club)


When are people going to realise that registering on this forum does not make you a member of any "club" !!!!!! :chairshot


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Max Boost said:


> LOL @ this thread
> 
> Mikey, nobody likes a grass!!
> 
> Thank f**k I didn't have you in my class at school, every 2 minutes would have been, "Miss, miss, Max Boost is flicking bogies at me", or "Miss, miss, Max Boost nicked my packed lunch".



Honestly that's as stupid a comment as the invalids that made the video. Seriously, come on buddy look at whats going on here....

Good on you Mikey, these people need to be dealt with and will only be dealt with if people like you with balls do something rather than people who are too scared to say anything.


----------



## shotta (Apr 1, 2012)

this happens in birmingham all the time, plus police do not give a crap as they are other bigger crimes than some silly twat driving his car fast, believe me drugs and shooting are among there objectives. remeber pc plod will not get an award for catching a speeding driver so do not think he will get punished for this video. police do not bother unless they also benifit. its city life not rural


----------



## JGTJP (Mar 17, 2011)

SklyaFett said:


> Problem is mate you can find idiots anywere in the world




That is true, however here in Japan i'm yet to run into this kinda thing. I rarely see public fast road driving with chavs and phone camera's. 

Jay


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

shotta said:


> this happens in birmingham all the time, plus police do not give a crap as they are other bigger crimes than some silly twat driving his car fast, believe me drugs and shooting are among there objectives. remeber pc plod will not get an award for catching a speeding driver so do not think he will get punished for this video. police do not bother unless they also benifit. its city life not rural


Dont be so sure, and cheers for opening an account to just say that, nice to see you introduced yourself.


----------



## shotta (Apr 1, 2012)

Mikeydinho said:


> Dont be so sure, and cheers for opening an account to just say that, nice to see you introduced yourself.


i had to as its so ridiculous of what you are trying to achieve live in birmingham and you will know what i mean not for 1 minute do i agree with it just it happens all the time nothing new around here


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

asiasi said:


> When are people going to realise that registering on this forum does not make you a member of any "club" !!!!!! :chairshot


I said associated with the club, just because the forum and owners club are separate entities the two still go hand in hand, and bad press is bad press.

Tib


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Maybe it should be a paid fourm so were not associated with these jobs worths.
Mikey


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi People, Like to clarify a few things on here! 

I am the owner of the car in the video, I am 31 years old!! and have owned the car for nearly 7 years now and drive it about 3 times a year!! 

I'd like to thank my 8 close friends on this forum for not telling me about this expedition on Youtube!! 

Well here goes....... 8 a.m this morning a nice Volvo pulled up to my house, and out poped 2 uniformed police officers, they knocked on my door, and arrested me!! back at the station I was given my rights and kindly given a cup of coffee.

I was then told about the youtube video and how dangerous this was and how they became aware of this!! 

when I got a chance to speak and 2 and half hours later we clarified the person driving the car at the time was not me, nor did I know this incident took place.

An hour later my 20 year old brother was arrested who pleaded guilty for driving my car without permission and without a licence!! whilst I was away on buisness for a week. Criminal proceeding are taking place!! the Youtube account has now been deleted

I'd like to thank the person who called me just now and made me aware of this thread!!

I sincerley apologise to every forum member for what has happened!! I am strictly against this sort of behaviour!!! 

For the people who know me personally on this forum what can I say absoultely gutted!!! I am a big skyline fan, never known to be a show off, I never go on about how fast my car is or what I've spent on it. I've never taken any my cars to any shows and definately never called anyone any names on here. 

I do live in the real world tho, and can understand peoples frustration when incidents like this take place!! again I apologise to all people on this forum ecspecially JIM LM who started this thread.

Well its been a long day and pretty much pulled every hair out of my head now!!

Like to request moderaters to close the thread if possible thanks!!

Dont know what to say anymore but Good Day to Everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks for that chap, sorry about your brother but I guess now he knows he can't drive like that and put it on Youtube....

I can really only close the thread at the request of the OP though. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hope you get it all sorted. It's a shame your mates on here couldn't have come forward and told people that it was not you driving.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Skylines are for men not kids who think they are at Alton Towers on a ride, glad to see that you got to the bottom of this matter, but listen keep your keys in your pocket and don't let your plonka of a brother behind the wheel again because he may hurt some innocent person or animal. There's places for things like that and it's not on the streets!!!!!
I'm sure he's gunna get grief from you and your parents and rightly so.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

i admire your braveness for coming out and admitting it was your car. sorry to hear about what happened to you especially your brother. im sure your family are not happy about this as well. at the end of the day it is still your car. and as he rightful owner, your car is your responsibility and whoever gets in there. keep your keys with you next time buddy. skylines are not for everyone. hope you sort everything out. good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

So he was videod driving your car and then posted it in YouTube under your account name?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

This is crazy!

Let's all troll YouTube and send the good for nothing pigs video's of random people driving fast....(note to people with nothing better to do - don't as you'll be there forever)

This shit makes my blood boil....yes what his brother did was wrong and I'm glad he's been reprimanded, but dickhead police who can't ****ing find a GTR under their nose yet go running around on basis of YouTube videos!

As for reporting the guy, I hope you go and report every other crime you see online or in public (and I mean EVERY crime)

I take it none of you have EVER driven above the speed limit then...

Not quite sure why, but this whole fiasco leaves a sour taste in the mouth...


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Faz Choudhury said:


> This is crazy!
> 
> Let's all troll YouTube and send the good for nothing pigs video's of random people driving fast....(note to people with nothing better to do - don't as you'll be there forever)
> 
> ...



id like to oppose this post, we cant all report every crime we see or hear of BUT if we all reported one crime each, then we could make this country a slightly better place. in my opinion  the right outcome prevailed here. i dont really see the problem. its a shame bigman was arrested and forced to drop his brother in it, that cant have been easy, but someone acted dangerously and broke the law and the right person will be convicted (or whatever the correct term is).

sounds like a succesful outcome to such a thread to me??


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

People on here sometimes see a bandwagon and quickly jump on. The actual driver getting stuck on is a result thats hard to argue with, but i tend to agree with faz. A lot of corny comments on here like a competition to see who could come up with the best condemnation :chuckle:

I also hope the reporting person got their complementary biscuit


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

So a video of a car being driven badly has lead to someone being arrested for driving without a license or insurance and that's a bad thing??

If my brother had done that to my car, the police would be the least of his worries

Mook


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

Come on, credit where its due.

Fair play to the owner of this car coming out and giving us an account of what went on. He could easily have kept quiet and said nothing.


ATB

Steve


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> So a video of a car being driven badly has lead to someone being arrested for driving without a license or insurance and that's a bad thing??
> 
> If my brother had done that to my car, the police would be the least of his worries
> 
> Mook


exactly my point


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi People, really appreciate the comments made, am sorry this thread has annoyed a lot of people, Has far as am concerned Justice has been done!! am not going to give sides to who is right or wrong!! 

But what I would like to say is *please* dont slag people off on here before you realise the facts, as at the momment only I know how it feels!! I use this forum to communicate with other enthusiasts I buy stuff from here and try to share knowledge and the last thing you want is someone calling you this that and the other and they dont even know you!!!

Am not going to make any further comments on this thread now Thanks!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Question is, have given your brother a kick in the nuts yet?


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL I was about to type that same thing but a customer held me up

customers eh..


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Faz Choudhury said:


> This is crazy!
> 
> Let's all troll YouTube and send the good for nothing pigs video's of random people driving fast....(note to people with nothing better to do - don't as you'll be there forever)
> 
> ...


Did you even bother to read what you are posting here? This isn't about someone driving over the speed limit but rather someone (not necessary the car's true owner) speeding along a narrow residential street. How would you feel if your dad, mom or children (if you have one but judging from your comments I don't think so and really hope not) gets knocked down and killed by such idiots? Will you still comment the same?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

sw20GTS said:


> Did you even bother to read what you are posting here? This isn't about someone driving over the speed limit but rather someone (not necessary the car's true owner) speeding along a narrow residential street. How would you feel if your dad, mom or children (if you have one but judging from your comments I don't think so and really hope not) gets knocked down and killed by such idiots? Will you still comment the same?


Just as bad as thrashing through the gears of a GTR on OUR public roads mate..


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Just as bad as thrashing through the gears of a GTR on OUR public roads mate..


Wow... not going to comment further as I think you do not have the maturity to address this kind of issue properly.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

sw20GTS said:


> Wow... not going to comment further as I think you do not have the maturity to address this kind of issue properly.


Yes, ok you do that.

I'm merely pointing out no one on here can say they are an angel on the road and not 'dangerous' to a certain extent driving the cars we do

It's driving dangerously which we all have a duty to control.

I just have the 'maturity' to see the situation with open eyes.

Hypocrisy.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Yes, ok you do that.
> 
> I'm merely pointing out no one on here can say they are an angel on the road and not 'dangerous' to a certain extent driving the cars we do
> 
> ...


Right... I will bite this time.

Yes, you are correct, no one can claim to be an angel on the road.

However, what we have here is a video (and audio) evidence of someone driving the said car in a built up, narrow residential area. There are houses on both sides and it is clear that the driver is booting it to show off to his mates.

Now, your post seem to defend the driver, hinting that we should all just keep an eye shut when witnessing such an incident. Are you saying it's ok to race at what appears to be WOT on the street as shown in the video? Are you supporting the actions of the driver in the video? 

Although both are illegal in the eyes of the law, I feel that there's a very clear difference of speeding on an empty highway when there's no traffic around compared to what we have witnessed in the Youtube video.

edit: I re-quote your post for reference:



Faz Choudhury said:


> This is crazy!
> 
> Let's all troll YouTube and send the good for nothing pigs video's of random people driving fast....(note to people with nothing better to do - don't as you'll be there forever)
> 
> ...


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

sw20GTS said:


> Right... I will bite this time.
> 
> Yes, you are correct, no one can claim to be an angel on the road.
> 
> ...


You obviously haven't read my post properly...I suggest you do before getting your knickers all in a twist.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

sw20GTS said:


> Although both are illegal in the eyes of the law, I feel that there's a very clear difference of speeding on an empty highway when there's no traffic around compared to what we have witnessed in the Youtube video.


..oh and thats just as bad in all honesty.

Stop kidding yourself.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Faz Choudhury said:


> You obviously haven't read my post properly...I suggest you do before getting your knickers all in a twist.


I did. Personally I don't think calling the police a "dickhead" is a good idea on a public forum but it's your choice.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

sw20GTS said:


> I did. Personally I don't think calling the police a "dickhead" is a good idea on a public forum but it's your choice.


why...you gonna report me?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Yes, ok you do that.
> 
> I'm merely pointing out no one on here can say they are an angel on the road and not 'dangerous' to a certain extent driving the cars we do
> 
> ...


The point is, there's a difference between doing something wrong and doing something wrong then publicising it. Incriminating yourself by videoing your antics then posting to YouTube is plain dumb. I agree, the holier than thou attitude sticks in your throat a bit but, I've always said that if you don't want people to know what you do, don't tell anyone. Simple.

Credit due to Bigman for his account of it, I'm sure he'll be sensible enough to keep quiet about his brothers fate.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Faz Choudhury said:


> why...you gonna report me?


No I won't as I feel you haven't committed any offence. However your comments will remain cached for anyone to view.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> The point is, there's a difference between doing something wrong and doing something wrong then publicising it. Incriminating yourself by videoing your antics then posting to YouTube is plain dumb. I agree, the holier than thou attitude sticks in your throat a bit but, I've always said that if you don't want people to know what you do, don't tell anyone. Simple.
> 
> Credit due to Bigman for his account of it, I'm sure he'll be sensible enough to keep quiet about his brothers fate.


You understood, so its not just me then.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> *The point is, there's a difference between doing something wrong and doing something wrong then publicising it. Incriminating yourself by videoing your antics then posting to YouTube is plain dumb.* I agree, the holier than thou attitude sticks in your throat a bit but, I've always said that if you don't want people to know what you do, don't tell anyone. Simple.
> 
> Credit due to Bigman for his account of it, I'm sure he'll be sensible enough to keep quiet about his brothers fate.


Exactly.


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

......


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> So a video of a car being driven badly has lead to someone being arrested for driving without a license or insurance and that's a bad thing??
> 
> If my brother had done that to my car, the police would be the least of his worries
> 
> Mook


Exactly :thumbsup:

BIGMAN - well done fella :thumbsup:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Leave it guys..justice has been done big man is innocent and no one was hurt thank God, we all make mistakes sometime in our life. No point falling out life's too short


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Personally I have to agree with Faz on this. Mook is right in saying it's a good result the someone without a licence and insurance has/will be dealt with in the correct manner but I'm sorry we all give it a little squeeze every now and then and I'm not talking on the M1 toll road at 3am. And if my brother did that I'd beat his little head in but not so much for the driving but for just thinking that he can help himself to my pride and joy. 
It's no good going on about what if he'd killed a child or run over bambi; he didn't and you can't have a go at someone for something they didn't do.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

edit: never mind.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Anyone's life is more precious than a car mate that's a daft thing to even think let alone suggest


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Good on bigman for coming on hear and giving an honest account of what has now happened.

Faz I don't get your point at all, I have had many experiences of the police doing a crap job. In this instance they have prosecuted someone who was clearly driving like a dick without insurance. I think it's a good result for once they did there job and prosecuted. I don't see what there is to defend.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I am absolutely disgusted at this thread.

By no means I condone the driving at all. That appears to be far too careless and without a thought of safety for pedestrians.

Such behaviour behind the wheel of a fast car on a narrow road is beyond unacceptable and "could" be fatal, and it's just wrong, no arguement there.

BUT.... to go browsing on youtube and find a random video and then grass that to the police etc... is just the saddest thing ever! 

Reading some members comments on here demanding a "ban" of the guy based on a youtube video which has nothing to do with the forum :nervous:

One can be an as£hole now and then it's fine, but to be an as£hole to that limit is a bit like being an as£hole with a gold medal around your neck for being one.

I do understand the prevention before cure arguement etc, but come on! 

So this is like i-Robot then, even if you have not killed anyone, but just the thought of killing someone will equally result in a death penalty? Some futuristic type of law and crime prevention where one doesn't necessarily have to commit the actual crime, but thinking of committing a crime would earn you the equally severe punishment. The point I'm trying to make is that, some suggest he "could have" run over children etc, but he has not. 

Any vehicle being driven at 30mph also "could" kill a child crossing the road. Though the chances would be less (argument) etc... is yet a separate debate and does have some validity of course.


Btw, there are millions of such videos on youtube, some of you might get very busy working as police volunteers dishing out speeding tickets/fines and imprisonment.

Flipping meerkats.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

/\
Minority report

;-).


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> without a thought of safety for pedestrians.


Bloody pedestrians! Whatever happened to the green cross code??? They seem to think they're captain scarlett these days just sauntering across the road wherever, whenever - see you coming and then stroll even slower 

But it now seems that nigel, faz and tom dont deserve skylines either :chuckle: As mentioned earlier, they are after all, 'driven by men', and the guy in the vid could have killed an animal :chuckle:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

jimmy1234 said:


> /\
> Minority report
> 
> ;-).




Thought the suspect had the right for legal aid, in addition to speaking to a duty solicitor.

Hence the dissent opinion on the matter, not on the idiotic driving though  we all have consensus there.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Initial P! said:


> Bloody pedestrians! Whatever happened to the green cross code??? They seem to think they're captain scarlett these days just sauntering across the road wherever, whenever - see you coming and then stroll even slower
> 
> But it now seems that nigel, faz and tom dont deserve skylines either :chuckle: As mentioned earlier, they are after all, 'driven by men', and the guy in the vid could have killed an animal :chuckle:


That road looked quiet enough to have kids playing. 

There's a time and a place and yes, we all speed but doing 50 mph besides a line of parked cars is a lot more dangerous then doing 100mph on an A road

Both illegal but one is more dangerous. 

The question you have to ask yourself, if you lived on that street and people were launching Thier car up and down, would you do anything to stop them or just leave them to it?

Mook


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Initial P! said:


> Bloody pedestrians! Whatever happened to the green cross code??? They seem to think they're captain scarlett these days just sauntering across the road wherever, whenever - see you coming and then stroll even slower
> 
> But it now seems that nigel, faz and tom dont deserve skylines either :chuckle: As mentioned earlier, they are after all, 'driven by men', and the guy in the vid could have killed an animal :chuckle:


Have you heard of or witnessed the zebra crossing suicidals ?

They think it's their right so they put their life on the line the absolute retards. They just jump in front of cars on the zebra with their ipods deafening them, so no sound awareness and their phone in their hand they're using bbm or texting... so they have no vision of the road either.

Sure they have the right to cross, but what if the driver does not see them or the guy behind the wheel is on jamaican pure ganja ? 

Where's their sense of self protection. :runaway:

When I cross the road on a zebra myself, I wait till I make sure the approaching vehicles have seen me and start decelerating, then I step in.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Initial P! said:


> But it now seems that nigel, faz and tom dont deserve skylines either :chuckle:


Well, I haven't got one.




Mookistar said:


> The question you have to ask yourself, if you lived on that street and people were launching Thier car up and down, would you do anything to stop them or just leave them to it?
> 
> Mook


I'd lend them my slick tyres for extra grip


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> Have you heard of or witnessed the zebra crossing suicidals ?
> 
> They think it's their right so they put their life on the line the absolute retards. They just jump in front of cars on the zebra with their ipods deafening them, so no sound awareness and their phone in their hand they're using bbm or texting... so they have no vision of the road either.
> 
> ...


I tend to think that pedestrians that do that kind of thing don't actually drive themselves as they seem to lack any awareness of the road. I will always cross quickly and give the driver a thanks for stopping.
Pedestrians do seem to be growing more like lemmings and captain scarlet everyday. West end is the best place to witness it. Once one person attempts a suicidal crossing everyone else wants to have a go too!
Had to stop in no-mans land as some woman decided to cross at a junction while I was coming around a more or less blind left turn. She didn't even give any kind of thanks or acknowledgement. Drove me nuts!





Bring back Green Cross man! In this case he could've told them to listen carefully for a big single turbo! 

Dont think anyone is arguing, or can argue with the guy getting banned, but more so the naff nature of a lot of the comments, grandstanding and building of soapbox towers . :chuckle: 
And look how much grief was caused to an innocent guy yet not one apology that I can see for his inconvenience. Just a lot of balls about welldone m8 :chuckle:


----------



## matt33gtr (Jun 19, 2011)

the problem i find is that you dont need a skyline or any type of fast car to break the limit.
i havnt seen the video as it has been taken off but i bet if that car was an ordinary everyday car like lets say a fiesta? it wouldnt of got as much attention as the skyline has, which gives the skyline community such a 'boy racer' type name.
i think its only fair to say we have all broken the limit at some point wheather its been in a 30, 50 or a 70mph limit, either way weve broke the limit and therefore made a danger of ourselves,however never tried lauching a car in a 30!
now im not sticking up for the guy in this video, before anyone gets that impression but....... i think he would be very lucky if 'bigman' didnt give him a slap for ragging his car!


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Initial P! said:


> Bloody pedestrians! Whatever happened to the green cross code??? They seem to think they're captain scarlett these days just sauntering across the road wherever, whenever - see you coming and then stroll even slower
> 
> But it now seems that nigel, faz and tom dont deserve skylines either :chuckle: As mentioned earlier, they are after all, 'driven by men', and the guy in the vid could have killed an animal :chuckle:


I don't deserve a Subaru let alone a Skyline! Some other dirty little sh*te decided Nigel didn't deserve one :nervous:


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> So he was videod driving your car and then posted it in YouTube under your account name?


Atleast im not the only one who though about the wierd part about the username :O


----------



## Ryan_GTR (Dec 15, 2011)

Mikeydinho said:


> Its not about being a grass, its about being sick of planks like this who think its ok to do that. Kid walks out........bang dead, no respect for other people. And if I was to tell of a story how something like this happen maybe doing this would prevert it from happening to someone else. Have some respect, this is something we would expect from a saxo owner.
> 
> And to be honest Max Boost....go **** yourself ill do what I like.
> Mikey


This thread is digusting to say the least
and for you reporting him is one of the saddest things ive seen
its sad ***** like you who ruin it for everyone the guy made a mistake i think he learnt his lesson.

put me off this forum how a community can be destroyed by a few people causing E drama


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ryan_GTR said:


> This thread is digusting to say the least
> and for you reporting him is one of the saddest things ive seen
> its sad ***** like you who ruin it for everyone the guy made a mistake i think he learnt his lesson.
> 
> put me off this forum how a community can be destroyed by a few people causing E drama


He wouldn't have learnt his lesson had he not been reported tho?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Actually, you know what, Bigman has explained what happened, his brother has learnt a hard lesson and you will all be wary of how you behave in front of the camera, so I think it's time to lock up and move on.

Mook


----------

